# red hair on maltese feet



## babyboo15

my maltese has red/brownish hair on her feet. I thought it may have somethin to do with her going outside in the wet and dirt so i was her feet everyday but this has not helped. She is always licking her feet too which im sure does not help the situation. I have taken her to the vet about it and he said it could be the saliva making her fur turn red but im really not so sure......has anybody else had this problem? and if so, what are the causes/ treatments??
thankyou so much!


----------



## LJSquishy

Reddish colored hair on the feet indicates that your Maltese has an allergy (or allergies) to something. It turns red from them constantly licking/chewing at their feet. You should probably book an appointment with your vet to try and determine what type of allergy it is -- it could be the food, outdoor allergies, or the grooming products being used.

What brand and type of food are you feeding her? Many Maltese are allergic to wheat, corn, soy, and poultry (Chicken, Turkey, and sometimes Duck).
What brand grooming products do you use on her (Shampoo, Conditioner, etc)? Look for all-natural products if you think she might have an allergy to them -- Nature's Specialties is an excellent choice.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Yup, your vet is right. Do you ever see him licking his feet? He may be allegic to something, that's why he is licking his feet. 
Saliva/tears, also stain maltese's faces red also.


----------



## babyboo15

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 31 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811918


> Reddish colored hair on the feet indicates that your Maltese has an allergy (or allergies) to something. It turns red from them constantly licking/chewing at their feet. You should probably book an appointment with your vet to try and determine what type of allergy it is -- it could be the food, outdoor allergies, or the grooming products being used.
> 
> What brand and type of food are you feeding her? Many Maltese are allergic to wheat, corn, soy, and poultry (Chicken, Turkey, and sometimes Duck).
> What brand grooming products do you use on her (Shampoo, Conditioner, etc)? Look for all-natural products if you think she might have an allergy to them -- Nature's Specialties is an excellent choice.[/B]



she is 3.5 yrs old and this problem has only started happening approx 10 mths ago. I have always given her the same dry food (pro plan) and i have tried lots of different coat products but nothing seems to work, im currently trying out pure paws. Even her coat is very dull and yellow, she is in full coat cuz i used to show her but havent done in a while due to these problems. It all seems to have started since she had her puppies......


----------



## ilovemymaltese

You're a breeder? Is she a champion? Just curious what breeder she is from....we love to know relatives here. 
Allergies is the only reason for her paws to be this way. And there are many other high quality foods than pro plan.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (babyboo15 @ Jul 31 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811924


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 31 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811918





> Reddish colored hair on the feet indicates that your Maltese has an allergy (or allergies) to something. It turns red from them constantly licking/chewing at their feet. You should probably book an appointment with your vet to try and determine what type of allergy it is -- it could be the food, outdoor allergies, or the grooming products being used.
> 
> What brand and type of food are you feeding her? Many Maltese are allergic to wheat, corn, soy, and poultry (Chicken, Turkey, and sometimes Duck).
> What brand grooming products do you use on her (Shampoo, Conditioner, etc)? Look for all-natural products if you think she might have an allergy to them -- Nature's Specialties is an excellent choice.[/B]



she is 3.5 yrs old and this problem has only started happening approx 10 mths ago. I have always given her the same dry food (pro plan) and i have tried lots of different coat products but nothing seems to work, im currently trying out pure paws. Even her coat is very dull and yellow, she is in full coat cuz i used to show her but havent done in a while due to these problems. It all seems to have started since she had her puppies......
[/B][/QUOTE]

Allergies can develop at any time. Food allergies, for instance, develop with constant exposure to the same ingredients. If you have had her on the same food for several years, that could be the culprit.

A yeast infection can also cause red staining on the feet.

Has she had a full blood panel since she had her puppies?


----------



## Starsmom

Have you changed floorcare cleaners, had your carpets shampooed, or treated your lawn with fertilizer or had an exterminator treat your home (inside and/or outside) with pesticides? Any one of these could cause an allergic reaction.


----------



## babyboo15

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 31 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811928


> You're a breeder? Is she a champion? Just curious what breeder she is from....we love to know relatives here.
> Allergies is the only reason for her paws to be this way. And there are many other high quality foods than pro plan.[/B]




no, not a breeder - only had 2 litters! my lines include Rhapsody, Quantos, Vairette, hi-lite, This particular female is not a champion.
I had used other foods such as royal canin, eukanuba with my other dogs but had kept her on the same food, what foods do you recommend???


----------



## babyboo15

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 31 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811930


> Have you changed floorcare cleaners, had your carpets shampooed, or treated your lawn with fertilizer or had an exterminator treat your home (inside and/or outside) with pesticides? Any one of these could cause an allergic reaction.[/B]



nope, nothing different at all!


----------



## babyboo15

Allergies can develop at any time. Food allergies, for instance, develop with constant exposure to the same ingredients. If you have had her on the same food for several years, that could be the culprit.

A yeast infection can also cause red staining on the feet.

Has she had a full blood panel since she had her puppies?
[/QUOTE]


Im from the UK, not sure if your aware what vets are like over here but any vet i have encountered are always very easy going and yes i did mention about getting bloods to discover the root of the problem but the vet more or less said to me wise up!! its the same with all vets in this country! all they know about is giving vaccinations and neutering! he actually told me to put whitening toothpaste on her feet!! honestly!


----------



## deedeeb

It is also possible that though you have kept her on the same food the manufacturer has reformulated it.


----------



## babyboo15

can someone please recommend me a good high quality dry food????


----------



## dwerten

i recommend natural balance venison and sweet potato if your dog has never had venison - do this for 12 weeks and also if you have a vitamin shoppe near you get dds plus probiotics and give 15-30 min before food in am as that is good bacteria to fight off bad bacteria due to allergies in the body from licking and itching. Also whenever licking paws wash and dry immediately after - some use organic white vinegar and water to wash as well as they may not lick the taste of the vinegar to stop the habit of licking as well.


----------



## wooflife

If it's a yeast infection make sure you are not using an oatmeal shampoo. If it's an external allergy rinsing her paws in a very mild betadine solution should help relieve the itching a bit as it will remove the allergen. You can also try a tea trea shampoo made for dogs and use a mild mixture on her paws for rinsing. 

Your vet should be consulted and will be able to help you determine if it's an allergy to something she's eating or something external like grass or a cleaning solution. 


Leslie


----------



## dwerten

NO TEA TREE OR OATMEAL FOR ALLERGY DOGS 

Tea tree is from the meleuca tree and most allergy dogs are highly allergic to it also licking it can be very toxic to a dog and it kills cats 

oatmeal is a grain and allergy dogs are allergic to grains so hypoallergenic shampoos are best for allergy dogs - i prefer more natural hypoallergenic shampoos like BLUE hypoallergenic from petco.com or earthbath or what i use mostly is dr bronners mild unscented baby shampoo as all organic natural oils with castille soap 



QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 31 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811964


> If it's a yeast infection make sure you are not using an oatmeal shampoo. If it's an external allergy rinsing her paws in a very mild betadine solution should help relieve the itching a bit as it will remove the allergen. You can also try a tea trea shampoo made for dogs and use a mild mixture on her paws for rinsing.
> 
> Your vet should be consulted and will be able to help you determine if it's an allergy to something she's eating or something external like grass or a cleaning solution.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


----------



## babyboo15

thanks everyone so much for all your help and suggestions, i really appreciate it! will take on board all your ideas and hope they work! :ThankYou:


----------



## kenzie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 31 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811972


> NO TEA TREE OR OATMEAL FOR ALLERGY DOGS
> 
> Tea tree is from the meleuca tree and most allergy dogs are highly allergic to it also licking it can be very toxic to a dog and it kills cats
> 
> oatmeal is a grain and allergy dogs are allergic to grains so hypoallergenic shampoos are best for allergy dogs - i prefer more natural hypoallergenic shampoos like BLUE hypoallergenic from petco.com or earthbath or what i use mostly is dr bronners mild unscented baby shampoo as all organic natural oils with castille soap
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 31 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811964





> If it's a yeast infection make sure you are not using an oatmeal shampoo. If it's an external allergy rinsing her paws in a very mild betadine solution should help relieve the itching a bit as it will remove the allergen. You can also try a tea trea shampoo made for dogs and use a mild mixture on her paws for rinsing.
> 
> Your vet should be consulted and will be able to help you determine if it's an allergy to something she's eating or something external like grass or a cleaning solution.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought Tea Tree was good for allergies? :huh: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=47364&hl

On Annabelle, I just started using Earthbath Tea Tree and Aloe from the neck down and Oster Aloe Tear-Free on her head but haven't noticed a difference in her itchiness after two baths. Should I have noticed a difference that soon or does it take awhile? Let me know if this is bad for her allergies and I'll stop immediately! 
Also, we started her on yogurt and buttermilk powder a few days ago and we're going to Petco tomorrow to get Natural Balance food so hopefully we'll see a difference in the near future. 

Oh, and I just ordered her Spa Lavish like you recommended...I can't wait to try it out. Thanks again!


----------



## dwerten

per dermatologist we go to at animal dermatology one of the most common allergents is to the meleuca tree which is where tea tree oil is from - i stay away from it with my allergy dog as well as oatmeal as many dogs have allergies to it. You can tell if they are allergic as after you bath them they get red bumps all over and itch like crazy. I do not like either as it is toxic to cats so if it is toxic to cats I can only imagine that is not good for dogs or us. Also it is very drying and why some use on hot spots. 


QUOTE (Kenzie @ Jul 31 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811988


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 31 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811972





> NO TEA TREE OR OATMEAL FOR ALLERGY DOGS
> 
> Tea tree is from the meleuca tree and most allergy dogs are highly allergic to it also licking it can be very toxic to a dog and it kills cats
> 
> oatmeal is a grain and allergy dogs are allergic to grains so hypoallergenic shampoos are best for allergy dogs - i prefer more natural hypoallergenic shampoos like BLUE hypoallergenic from petco.com or earthbath or what i use mostly is dr bronners mild unscented baby shampoo as all organic natural oils with castille soap
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 31 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811964





> If it's a yeast infection make sure you are not using an oatmeal shampoo. If it's an external allergy rinsing her paws in a very mild betadine solution should help relieve the itching a bit as it will remove the allergen. You can also try a tea trea shampoo made for dogs and use a mild mixture on her paws for rinsing.
> 
> Your vet should be consulted and will be able to help you determine if it's an allergy to something she's eating or something external like grass or a cleaning solution.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought Tea Tree was good for allergies? :huh: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=47364&hl

On Annabelle, I just started using Earthbath Tea Tree and Aloe from the neck down and Oster Aloe Tear-Free on her head but haven't noticed a difference in her itchiness after two baths. Should I have noticed a difference that soon or does it take awhile? Let me know if this is bad for her allergies and I'll stop immediately! 
Also, we started her on yogurt and buttermilk powder a few days ago and we're going to Petco tomorrow to get Natural Balance food so hopefully we'll see a difference in the near future. 

Oh, and I just ordered her Spa Lavish like you recommended...I can't wait to try it out. Thanks again!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

not sure i would use spa lavish on an allergy dog -- you could give it a try and see but if reaction then i would not use 


QUOTE (Kenzie @ Jul 31 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811988


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 31 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811972





> NO TEA TREE OR OATMEAL FOR ALLERGY DOGS
> 
> Tea tree is from the meleuca tree and most allergy dogs are highly allergic to it also licking it can be very toxic to a dog and it kills cats
> 
> oatmeal is a grain and allergy dogs are allergic to grains so hypoallergenic shampoos are best for allergy dogs - i prefer more natural hypoallergenic shampoos like BLUE hypoallergenic from petco.com or earthbath or what i use mostly is dr bronners mild unscented baby shampoo as all organic natural oils with castille soap
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 31 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811964





> If it's a yeast infection make sure you are not using an oatmeal shampoo. If it's an external allergy rinsing her paws in a very mild betadine solution should help relieve the itching a bit as it will remove the allergen. You can also try a tea trea shampoo made for dogs and use a mild mixture on her paws for rinsing.
> 
> Your vet should be consulted and will be able to help you determine if it's an allergy to something she's eating or something external like grass or a cleaning solution.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought Tea Tree was good for allergies? :huh: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=47364&hl

On Annabelle, I just started using Earthbath Tea Tree and Aloe from the neck down and Oster Aloe Tear-Free on her head but haven't noticed a difference in her itchiness after two baths. Should I have noticed a difference that soon or does it take awhile? Let me know if this is bad for her allergies and I'll stop immediately! 
Also, we started her on yogurt and buttermilk powder a few days ago and we're going to Petco tomorrow to get Natural Balance food so hopefully we'll see a difference in the near future. 

Oh, and I just ordered her Spa Lavish like you recommended...I can't wait to try it out. Thanks again!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kutsmail1

Does she have the same coloring on her face? Zippy still has the bad tear stains, and has a little red on her feet.


----------



## babyboo15

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Aug 1 2009, 05:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812228


> Does she have the same coloring on her face? Zippy still has the bad tear stains, and has a little red on her feet.[/B]



no, it only seems to be happening on her feet.... :huh:


----------

